# ? about haynes manual



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

I just went to Napa to pick up a tear down manual for my maxima. I told him i had a 1992 and he looked it up in the books. he said that the Haynes book went from 93-01. I figure its all the same, i was just wondering if they have small differances or not in the 93 v. 92 motor.


----------

